# Safety net



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

My A/S doesn't have a safety net. I am thinking of getting one: could someone please post a photo or two of their net so I can see how it attaches please?

Thanks.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Have a look at cak tanks in kenilworth they sell the safety nets and have picturs of them in the catalogue.
kev


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for that. Cak Tanks want £53/£57 + P&P. A/S themselves only want £25 + P&P for an original part.

Thanks anyway (but I would love to still see a photo of a A/S with one fitted)


----------

